# Saya Making Stuff



## Hattorichop (Oct 21, 2011)

A couple weeks back I posted a thread of the first saya I made. I did not have the proper tools to make a saya but I tried with what I had laying around anyhow. I was happy with the end result but I decided if I was going to make more that I should invest in some proper tool.




[/IMG]

I purchased a 1/4" and a 1/2" hatachi white steel japanese made chisel and a pair of hand planes. I also got some new wood, tulip, zircote,olive,and some purpleheart.

I'm now ready to try again!


----------



## The hekler (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing some results especially that purpleheart.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, I like those hand planes.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 21, 2011)

That is a fantastic purchase!


......you know we need a person to do sayas around here now that marko has turned his thoughts to steel and machines.....just sayin


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, it is a good start and I am glad somebody is doing it. 

It's hard to pursue too many hobbies at once. Time and concentration is in short supply.  

M


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 23, 2011)

How's this going? You still interested in making custom sayas?


----------



## Hattorichop (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah Im still interested. My problem at the moment is my limited access to larger wood working tools. I do have a friend with everything I need but it is hard to arrange shop time with him as he is a busy man. I will be getting to his shop in the next couple of days and I should have another one made soon.
I hope to see some improvement from the first one,I will post a photo when I'm finished.


----------

